# Reasonable tire psi for stretched tires?



## GreenEggsAndHamDanIam (Nov 21, 2008)

I have 205/45 17's and 215/45 17's Falken 512's on 17x8.5 and 17x9.5 Corvette Sawblades. What should the correct psi be at?


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

i run 40 psi on 215/35/19 stretched on an 8.5 its definitely a much harsher ride. i have friends that run as much stretch or more and stick with 35 psi. its all about preference and what you trust.


----------

